# [Poll #2] What is the Oldest Betta You've Seen/Had?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thought I'd start a new thread as per @RussellTheShihTzu's request. What is the oldest betta you've ever met, had, or seen?

Poll will stay open permanently.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

@TFT: All threads stay open permanently but will be closed if they haven't had a reply in a long time and someone bumps it.

Forgot to add:

Three of my early Betta lived 5+ years. All were blue or red VT (nothing else available) and all lived in two-gallon bowls w/o filter or heater (hadn't been invented yet). Not saying, with the options we have now, that those would be appropriate habitat. Just pointing out I think Betta back then were just more hardy plus we didn't add a lot of stuff to the water beyond Chlorine. 

In the last 10 years the longest lived was around three years.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> @TFT: All threads stay open permanently but will be closed if they haven't had a reply in a long time and someone bumps it.


Why close it if someone bumps it? If a thread goes dormant and someone bumps it, it's a great way to get new members involved in the thread.

To answer the poll's question, the longest I've had a Betta is about a year and 4 months, that particular boy was Chili, Jasper came in second with a year and 2 months.


----------



## bluebutterfly123 (Feb 23, 2017)

I only started keeping bettas now.. So the longest was almost 7 months for me.. Asoka and Rouge..
My aunt's betta is the longest lived, that I've seen.. It's getting close to 2 yrs old.. She had it in a quarter gallon bowl, with nothing but some fake diamonds at the bottom.. Recently I got her a 10 gallon split(I felt bad for the first betta's living condition, and this was the only way I saw it changing), and another betta.. And you should see the change in her old betta! He went from a sit still all day, faded blue.. To an active darker blue, with red betta! Hope he lives the rest of his life happily now😊

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

I think my oldest was around two years, it's surprising be cause he was in a little bowl, no heater, etc. The oldest living fish I have now is one and a half.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Glad to see responses. My oldest betta was 2.


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

My oldest is my koi boy, Shiro, at ten months (from when I brought him home, I have no idea how old he was at the store.) Then Akaashi is 9 months. We recently lost Tama to a tumor, but he was the same as Akaashi. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

My oldest(and still going strong!) would be Keshet, then again I don't know how old Blossom was before she came to me, I'll have to ask. Keshet is a year old and hoping to keep him around for a few more years at least!


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

My oldest was 5+ years and he lived in a tiny tank shaped like a crayon. It seems like all the ones when I was little lived forever, they were all blue or red VTs, and that was 20 years ago with no heaters or filters. My oldest boy right now is going on 3.


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

I know of one that was at least 5. Blue veiltail, small, unheated tank, but the water was changed frequently.


----------



## grumpyfish (Jul 17, 2015)

My first betta was a blue veiltail named Byzantine, who will always hold a special place in my heart. He lived to be 3 and was a gigantic veiltail (almost the size of a king/giant). Just as an observation, it seems that sadly, all of the breeding done in recent years has really weakened bettas and shortened their lifespan...The veiltails are actually my favorite, and are getting pretty scarce in the pet/local fish stores, which is just a shame imo. Not only are they beautiful and classic, but in my experience, seem to be hardier/healthier than the heavier finned bettas. Especially the blue or red veiltails. Just my own experience and observation.


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

The oldest bettas I owned were about 5 and half years old, two female bettas I kept in about a 2 gallon tank w/o heater or filter. They would've lived longer, if we didn't leave a window open in the apartment we were moving out of and they froze... this was about 4 years ago, so it was before i knew or really cared about bettas


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

Half my bettas are about 1 1/2 so I was in between options in the poll. I picked 1 since 2 is not a given until we get there. I've had a couple of my fish die at 17 months and 15 months (that's the time they lived with me). I want my fish to live a minimum of 3 years...anything less than that and I feel like I failed.


----------



## Darius359au (Apr 12, 2014)

my oldest guys are over 2 years old now , unfortunately I had a second cursed tank where I lost 3 fish at less than a year for each:frown2:,(that tanks been thrown out and hit with a hammer repeatedly so it'll kill no other fish ever again!


----------

